

Bill Gates: Inventing the Myhrvold Way - loboman
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Thinking/article.aspx?id=137

======
threepointone
Unbelievable, and rather disturbing. I never thought Gates would promote a
patent troll. Either he's aware of it and ignoring it, or he's unaware and
truly believes IV is a force of good.

Both possibilities send me into cyclical-wtfs.

------
bhiggins
It's just so frustrating. Inventing the Myhrvold Way means not executing, not
actually bringing anything into this world -- just sitting around waiting to
license people derivative ideas or sue them.

~~~
hga
Indeed; I might extend the old saw that "Ideas are cheap" to something like
"Ideas are cheap, except when Myhrvold patents them and then asks you to do
the hard work."

Has _anything_ major and good come out of IV?

